# Muy Señores nuestros



## azul84

¡Hola!
¿Para las cartas comerciales en español, es común usar "*Muy Señores* *nuestros*" para empezar el diálogo? ¿Alguien podría decirme otros?


----------



## Paraguayan

no... no es común... la única vez que yo use una entrada asi fue en mi clase de redacción (de castellano, vale la aclaración)

es muy formal, no sé si se usa mucho en España, pero acá en Paraguay no...


----------



## Vanda

De acordo com o dicionário aqui é Estimado Señor.... (veja nos exemplos)


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Azul84!
Efectivamente como Vd. ha indicado, la fórmula que inicia una carta comercial en español es totalmente correcta.
Entre otras hay las siguientes:
-Distinguido Sr.:
-Distinguidos Sres.:
-Muy Sr. mío:
-Muy Sres. míos:
-Estimado/a Sr. / Sra.:
-Señor/es:
En caso que Vd conozca el nombre y apellidos y la ocasión lo requiera, puede incluir el tratamiento del “Don” o “Doña”, tratamiento que en portugués, como mencioné hace algunos días, está reservado a altas dignidades como “reyes de Portugal portugueses” (Dom Afonso Heriques, Filipe I) y Cardenales de la Santa Iglesia Católica, Apostólica y Romana, v.g., Dom José Policarpo, Cardenal Patriarca de Lisboa.
Así pues, se puede comenzar una carta diciendo:
-Sr. D. José Fernández Rodríguez:
También: 
-Sr. D. José Fernández Rodríguez
Muy Sr. mío:
Nunca D. Fernández  ya que el "Don" antecede al nombre (José, Pedro, Rafael, etc.)

P.D. El link que muestra Vanda es muy útil.

TT.


----------



## azul84

Gracias a todos,
Esas infomaciones serán muy importantes para mi trabajo. Era tudo que lo quería.

_Por favor, corrijan mis errores!_


----------



## Mangato

Estimado Azul84. 
Ya que solicitas la correción de errores, te comneto que en español no existe el término *tudo.* Utilizamos para todos los casos eltermino todo.

Cumprimentos.

MG


----------



## azul84

Muchas gracias Mangato
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gemma.linda

azul84 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Para las cartas comerciales en español, es común usar "*Muy Señores* *nuestros*" para empezar el diálogo? ¿Alguien podría decirme otros?


**No, no es usual ni correcto, lo mejor es:
*Estimado/s señor/s o señora/s* (solo si es comercial por ej en caso de un envio de resumen de tarjeta de credito, un aviso de vencimiento, una oferta de algun producto, etc.)


----------



## Tomby

Gemma.linda said:


> **No, no es usual ni correcto, lo mejor es:
> *Estimado/s señor/s o señora/s* (sólo si es comercial por ej. en caso de un envío de resumen de tarjeta de crédito, un aviso de vencimiento, una oferta de algún producto, etc.)


 
¿Por qué _no es usual ni correcto_?
¿En qué te basas?
Yo me baso en lo siguiente: he puesto algunos ejemplos del “Manual Práctico de Expresión Escrita” del profesor Jesús Monge López, Editorial Larousse Planeta, 1995, pág. 163.
¡Saludos cordiales!
P.D. ¡Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## Gemma.linda

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Por qué _no es usual ni correcto_?
> ¿En qué te basas?
> Yo me baso en lo siguiente: he puesto algunos ejemplos del “Manual Práctico de Expresión Escrita” del profesor Jesús Monge López, Editorial Larousse Planeta, 1995, pág. 163.
> ¡Saludos cordiales!
> P.D. ¡Bienvenida al foro!


 
Buen dia,
Me base en mi experiencia diaria. Estudie en el el IASE, Instituto Argentino de Secretarias Ejecutivas, hay muchas expresiones que se enseñan en los libros, pero aunque suene lindo y afectuoso, en la vida real, puede llegar a confundir a una persona en que momento se debe usar esta frase) en una carta, hay que evitar, o por lo menos tratar de usar, demasiadas palabras, e ir directo a lo que se quiere informar y transmitir, no asi en los poemas, cuentos o cartas a amigos.

No ha llegado a mis manos ninguna carta oficial que lleve como saludo inicial, "muy mio, muy nuestro" vuelvo a repetir, en cartas oficiales, como habia preguntado "paraguayan". Igualmente gracias por el dato del diccionario, con gusto tratare de conseguirlo y leer un poco mas al respecto.
Saludos cordiales, y gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## Tomby

Gemma.linda said:


> ...//...No ha llegado a mis manos ninguna carta oficial que lleve como saludo inicial, "muy mio, muy nuestro"...//...


...Ni te llegarán.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Gemma.linda

Tombatossals said:


> ...Ni te llegarán.
> Cumprimentos!


 
¿?


----------



## Gemma.linda

Paraguayan said:


> no... no es común... la única vez que yo use una entrada asi fue en mi clase de redacción (de castellano, vale la aclaración)
> 
> es muy formal, no sé si se usa mucho en España, pero acá en Paraguay no...


 
 Muy acertado tu comentario
Saludos


----------



## MOC

Gemma.linda, en España ya he visto muchas cartas formales con ese saludo inicial.

A mi no me gusta mucho y por lo tanto siempre empiezo mis cartas por "Estimado...", pero eso es una opción personal.


----------



## Tomby

*MOC*: normalmente eu uso "_Respetado Sr."_ ou "_Respetada Sra._" 
Eis uma nova fórmula para iniciar uma carta formal. 
"_Estimado/a_" como você diz é uma expressão certa e bastante usada, principalmente quando se conhece o destinatário. 
"_Muy Sr. mío_" e "_Muy Sra. mía_" é uma maneira muito usada para iniciar este tipo de cartas. Para além disso é uma expressão muito próxima ao português: "Peço desculpa minha senhora", "Minha senhora, quer que eu..." (na língua falada). 
O que nunca deve escrever é "_muy mío/a_" ou como eu disse sobre o "_don_" antecedendo o sobrenome: "_Don Rodriguez_" , ao contrário de "_Don José Rodriguez_". 
Boa noite!


----------



## Gemma.linda

MOC said:


> Gemma.linda, en España ya he visto muchas cartas formales con ese saludo inicial.
> 
> A mi no me gusta mucho y por lo tanto siempre empiezo mis cartas por "Estimado...", pero eso es una opción personal.


 
Entonces muchas gracias por el dato
Slds,


----------



## Gemma.linda

Tombatossals said:


> *MOC*: normalmente eu uso "_Respetado Sr."_ ou "_Respetada Sra._"
> Eis uma nova fórmula para iniciar uma carta formal.
> "_Estimado/a_" como você diz é uma expressão certa e bastante usada, principalmente quando se conhece o destinatário.
> "_Muy Sr. mío_" e "_Muy Sra. mía_" é uma maneira muito usada para iniciar este tipo de cartas. Para além disso é uma expressão muito próxima ao português: "Peço desculpa minha senhora", "Minha senhora, quer que eu..." (na língua falada).
> O que nunca deve escrever é "_muy mío/a_" ou como eu disse sobre o "_don_" antecedendo o sobrenome: "_Don Rodriguez_" , ao contrário de "_Don José Rodriguez_".
> Boa noite!


 
Gracias, mañana preguntaré a la profesora que me esta enseñando el idioma Portugues para confirmarlo.
Atentamente,


----------



## Tomby

Puede preguntarlo, ¡faltaría más!
Yo no me invento nada. En el libro que le indiqué están los modelos del C.V., la Correspondencia formal, el Informe, el Certificado, el Acta, Escritos dirigidos a la Administración Pública, etc., todos con todas sus variantes.
No obstante, puede ocurrir que en América Latina existan unas costumbres cuyo arraigo haya desaparecido en España o viceversa. Eso sí, el “Muy Señor mío” está en plena vigencia en las cartas con carácter formal. De eso que no le quepa la menos duda.
¡Un saludo!


----------

